

Show HN: ContributeWith.Us - Find Github projects with open issues - markberger
http://www.contributewith.us

======
pushkargaikwad
Mark, Can we improve the display of open issues ? say with description of the
project. You can also left align the display to make it more readable.

~~~
markberger
Sure! Thanks for the suggestions.

